
You can donate Ethereum for Beer - ethforbeer
http://ethforbeer.com
======
ethforbeer
Amazing, right?

~~~
mtmail
It's a one-pager with an ETH address. When people send you money you buy
yourself beer. Might as well be a paypal donate button. I don't see anything
amazing.

